# An Other One Bites The Dust



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

Had a run out this morning to try out a blank i got off John, wasnt much about only seen one,
but got a clear shot at it out the car window,
took with a neck shot at 15yards cheers jeff


----------



## Toddy (Oct 2, 2011)

Dinner is served sir.
Just noticed how clean the Rabbit looks. The Rabbits around here are still carrying fleas.


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

Toddy said:


> Dinner is served sir.
> Just noticed how clean the Rabbit looks. The Rabbits around here are still carrying fleas.


They are all nice healthy rabbits, that one was a neck shot so there is only a hole in the other side,
yet on the other farm i go only 5 miles from that one the rabbits are thin and full of fleas,
jeff


----------



## gamekeeper john (Apr 11, 2011)

nice one jeff, i like the little grooves you put in that blank


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults (Apr 21, 2010)

nice take jeff


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

Hogancastings said:


> nice take jeff


im off out at the weekend with the brass one i got off you, i love that one, my wrist is a bit stronger now, ive missed using it,


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults (Apr 21, 2010)

go get them jeff wich one you using the hound head or the piranha


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

Hogancastings said:


> go get them jeff wich one you using the hound head or the piranha


im off out now for an hour with the hound head one, farmerss wife is stamping her feet about her garden ha ha,


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

this thread make me jealous


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Nice one.... didn't. realise fleas can effect the health of game untill theyre skinny and sick..! Dies this mean you shouldn't eat flee ridden game?


----------



## gamekeeper john (Apr 11, 2011)

bullseyeben! said:


> Nice one.... didn't. realise fleas can effect the health of game untill theyre skinny and sick..! Dies this mean you shouldn't eat flee ridden game?


i dont think i would eat it if it was full of flea's lol


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

****! I wrote a bit about the health of animals and indications; let's just say, don't let the fleas bite you, but almost everything animal is edible, once cooked. And if you are suspitious in ANY way, take extreme care with cross-contamination, and it's probably best to leave the animal well alone, or discard it somewhere safe. Most infections are non-transferable, but often things can poison you (not to death, there are very few things which can do that) but things like fleas are best not handled, though the meat is rarely bad. Just use common sense, and instinct.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Do rabbits die right away when shooting them with a slingshot? Or do they run off?


----------



## Toddy (Oct 2, 2011)

That would depend on where you hit them and how far away they were. A neck or head shot at upto about 25yds with the correct bands and ammo = One very dead Rabbit.


----------



## gamekeeper john (Apr 11, 2011)

NaturalFork said:


> Do rabbits die right away when shooting them with a slingshot? Or do they run off?


if you hit them in the head with gamekeeper hunting bands and a 12mm lead they die instantly, anywere apart from the head they will suffer for a bit first, just make sure you know how to dispatch them with your hands


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Lovely looking bunny. Bet he will be tasty.

We never had problems with fleas on rabbits when I was a kid ... nor have I seen any around here. I think fleas are often a sign of some underlying unhealthiness. We sometimes found warbles or bot fly larvae in wild rabbits, and we did not eat rabbits so infected; I do not know if there really was a good reason not to, other than aesthetics. Also, when gutting a rabbit, we would sometimes find white spots on the liver; we always discarded such rabbits as well, but I have no idea if that was sound or not. Basically, if game did not appear to be healthy, we did not eat it. Always better safe than sorry.

There are a number of two stage parasites that infect wild animals. They are a gut parasite in a predator and a muscle parasite in the prey. The predator excretes eggs in their dung, which are picked up by the prey, either from rooting in the dung or eating vegetable matter where the dung has fallen. In the prey the parasite affects muscles or the liver, weakening the animal so it is more susceptible to predation. And so the cycle continues. So, I am always very careful when handling game, washing hands very frequently. My grandfather used to carry a flask of moonshine with him, not only to warm our innards on cold mornings, but to wash our hands after field dressing game. In later years, I carried handi wipes or something similar to wash my hands in the field. And I cook wild game very well, which should kill off any parasites.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## homemade hunter (Sep 24, 2011)

I think spots on the lungs means tb. This is quite a problem in possums where i live. also when possums are sick with it they wander on to fields in daylight (there nocturnal and they usually stick to the bush). Doing this they can infect cattle and rabbits. Apparently cooking them over 150 deggrees C kills or frezzing for 2 weeks plus takes away all chance of infection. But to be honeest I'm not going to eat one just because i read on the internet its safe, not unless im starving or something.


----------

